# Completely new to smoking!



## Hallm317 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all! I live in the surrounding area of Knoxville, TN and have always been a fan of smoked bbq. After trying some of my buddies BBQ off of his pellet smoker I decided to take a leap of faith and get an offset smoker. A Dyna-Glo offset wide body to be exact. It was extremely affordable as I got it used and it came with a handy Big Green Egg wireless thermometer. I read almost all 28 pages of discussion about the smoker and did a few of the mods that were recommended and today I am trying my first run! Nothing too crazy just some chicken breasts to see how I could hold the temp. So far so good, here is to hoping this goes well and my wife signs off on what I hope will be a fun hobby!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome. I'm north of Nashville close to ft Campbell


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome and good luck on your cook


----------



## Hallm317 (Apr 28, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome. I'm north of Nashville close to ft Campbell


That’s awesome! I love Nashville. I’m in Clinton


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 28, 2020)

Good luck on the cook and congratulations. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## kruizer (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 28, 2020)

Welcome, live close to Knoxville and work thru there every day lol


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 28, 2020)

Good for you for doing the research first. to be quite honest your chicken breast may or may not turn out satisfactory. Don't blame that on your smoker, your skill or on the chicken breast.

Honestly chicken breast is best cured then smoked. 

give your smoker and all of your knowledge and research another shot with something like pork butt or brisket or any number of things. Even if it is whole chickens.


----------



## Hallm317 (Apr 29, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Good for you for doing the research first. to be quite honest your chicken breast may or may not turn out satisfactory. Don't blame that on your smoker, your skill or on the chicken breast.
> 
> Honestly chicken breast is best cured then smoked.
> 
> give your smoker and all of your knowledge and research another shot with something like pork butt or brisket or any number of things. Even if it is whole chickens.


The chicken breast came out with great flavor just a little dry. I should have remembered to put a water pan I. There to keep moisture in the air. I pulled them out the minute they hit 160 but the thinner parts were already over done. Incredible smoke flavor and a decent rub on them. Overall I would say my first smoke went well. Minor adjustments here and there and some refueling but I would say smooth overall.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 29, 2020)

If you brine them first they will retain moisture better.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 30, 2020)

I also live in the east end of Anderson county


----------



## Newby Smoker (May 2, 2020)

I'm new, and in Chattanooga! Love Knoxville and the Vols!


----------



## Rookiesmoker1320 (May 2, 2020)

Hey Group. I'm new to smoking to. Smoked a pork butt a few years ago that turned out good. Got a new Masterbuilt smoker and trying my hand at a brisket today. Wish me luck.


----------



## Hallm317 (May 3, 2020)

Hope your brisket came out good! What method did you use?


----------



## Rookiesmoker1320 (May 3, 2020)

Hallm317 said:


> Hope your brisket came out good! What method did you use?


I used an Masterbuilt electric smoker. Turned out with good flavor. Just cooked a little too long I think. Stalled around 160°. Wrapped in foil at that point and put back in.  Pulled at 195 after a friend's advice and rested for 90 minutes. Probably should've pulled at 185.


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2020)

Reading everything on here myself soaking up knowledge from some of the pros here


----------

